# Les nostres catalanades



## MALLUS

S'entén com a "catalanada" l'ús d'una expressió pròpia o genuïna del català en d'altres idiomes, especialment en castellà. El seu equivalent pel que fa al castellà és "castellanada" o "castellanisme".

Com que català i castellà conviuen en un mateix territori, no és estrany que es produeixin interferències mútues. Tradicionalment, en ser el castellà la llengua dominant, han estat més freqüents les castellanades, per bé que les catalanades no han estat mai del tot absents. 

Actualment, com que el català és cada cop més present, les nostres catalanades han augmentat. Crec que seria bo fer un llistat d'aquelles errades que tot sovint tenim els catalanoparlants quan parlem una altra llengua, especialment el castellà. 

Demano disculpes, d'avançada, si aquest tema ja ha estat tractat anteriormen. He utilitzat el cercador i no he vist cap fil relacionat amb aquesta temàtica.

Algunes "catalanades" que ara em vénen al cap són:

*Paleta *per* albañil*

*La calor  *(en castellà pot ser femení, però és més aviat rústic).

*Hacer bondad* per *portarse bien*

*Tocho, tochana*, per *ladrillo*

*Atabalarse* per *ponerse nervioso (a)*

*Plegar *per *cerrar* (una empresa) *salir* (del trabajo).* Plegar *en castellà existeix amb el sentit de plegar alguna cosa (veles, per exemple), com en català.

Tinc un llistat (que ara no trobo) amb un bon grapat de catalanades que he sentit o fins i tot he vist escrites. Tanmateix, espero les vostres aportacions. Gràcies.


----------



## Agró

*Rachola *(_cat._ rajola), en comptes de *baldosa*.
*Hacer gozo* (_cat._ fer goig), en comptes de *causar buena impresión*, *tener buena pinta*.
*Hacer vacaciones* (_cat._ fer vacances), en comptes de *estar de vacaciones*.

Deixa'm pensar en d'altres.

EDIT: acabo de trobar aquestes (*Oju*! no les he sentides mai, però):

_Cumit _= comido, menjat.
_Jamó_ = jamón, pernil.
_Ques_ = queso, formatge.
_Ruit_ = ruido, soroll.
_Perna _= pierna, cama.
_Bucata_ = bocata, entrepà.


----------



## MALLUS

Els catalanoparlants, per influència del català *fer*, tendim a emprar malament el verb castellà *hacer.* 

El company Agró ja ha comentat el famós "*hacer vacaciones*" (una cosa que ara mateix és molt actual ). Podríem assenyalar alguns exemples més. No cal dir que la primera expressió, en cursiva i negreta, és incorrecta, essent la segona correcta  
*
Hacer el efecto* per* tener la sensación de (que) , dar la impresión de (que) parecer.*
_
*Hacer embudos*_ per *hablar con ambages.*
*
Hacer buen olor *per *oler bien*

*Hacer buena cara* per *poner buena cara, tener buena cara.
*
*Hacer campana* per* hacer novillos*

*Hacer cara de* per* poner cara de, tener cara de*

*Hacer la siesta* per *dormir la siesta, echar(se) la siesta*

*Hacer la trabanqueta , la traveta , la zancadilla* per* poner la zancadilla.*
*
Hacer miedo* per *dar miedo*

*Hacer tarde *pe*r llegar tarde*
*
Hacer un café* per* tomar (se ) un café*

*Hacer un paseo* per *dar un paseo*
*
Hacer una película* per *echar una película o poner una película*

*Hacer ver *per *disimular, hacer como que* (ex: * Hace ver que nada le afecta ).

_*Hacerse (con alguien*)_ per* llevarse (bien o mal) con, hablarse con *
*
Hacerse mal *per *hacerse daño

*I parlant d'oficis, si a un castellanoparlant de fora de Catalunya li diem que* hemos llamado al lampista*, segurament no sabrà a qui ens referim, atès que en castellà normatiu, aquest ofici és el de *fontanero o electricista.*


----------



## avellanainphilly

Posar la preposició "de" quan has elidit un nom: "Compré dos camisetas azules y una de roja".


----------



## Agró

avellanainphilly said:


> Posar la preposició "de" quan has elidit un nom: "Compré dos camisetas azules y una de roja".




Una altra que té a veure amb la gramàtica i les conjuncions. Aquesta la recull el DPD:

*si más no.* Entre hablantes catalanes se usa a veces esta expresión, calco del catalán _si més no,_ en lugar de la correspondiente castellana _por lo menos: __«La siguiente anécdota sirve, si más no, para ilustrarlo»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 13.2.94).


----------



## ernest_

*Enchegar* el coche.
Curiosament aquesta només l'he sentit a castellano-parlants.


----------



## ACQM

Si em permeteu, a mi el que més gràcia em fa es quan som els castellanoparlants els qui diem les catalanades.

Una que fa gràcia es "moncheta" atès que en castellà existeixen,  com a mínim tres sinònims: "judía, alubia, habichuela".

Els meus avis asseguraven haver viscut "rellogados" segurament perquè a Cuenca no havien sentit mai que ningú visqués "realquilado".

I, a més, "picar al timbre", "ser mucha colla", "barrecha", "tornabís", "postada", ....


----------



## MALLUS

Jo, personalment, m'he passat molts anys de la meva vida dient *tornavís *en castellà. Encara avui em costa utilitzar el mot _destornillador._

Les "*barrechas*" són una consumició habitual a molts bars. Es tracta d'una _barreja_, com el seu nom diu, entre conyac i anís, i es demana així. No crec pas que cap diccionari arribi a recollir aquest barbarisme, però certament al carrer existeix.
*
Picar al timbre* (en castellà) és tan habitual que probablement ningú no sàpiga que això és una catalanada.


----------



## Oceanotti

Una que serveix per identificar a molts catalans que treballen a Madrit és com conjugen l'imperatiu del verb "ir" en la segona del singular:_"ves a por uvas"_​Una altra és el que jo anomeno el "factor empàtic". Per exemple, quan un català parla amb una altra persona i s'ofereix a visitar-la, li pot dir:_"ya vengo"_​Mentre que un castellà diria:_"ya voy"_.​És que nosaltres sabem posar-nos en el lloc de l'altre.  (Aquestes mateixes expressions servirien per denotar una altra cosa ben diferent, que la meva mare no em deixa dir aquí, peró també valdrien per a distingir-nos als catalanets. )

Ep! I no ens oblidéssim pas de La Trinca… http://usuarios.multimania.es/latrinca/idioma.htm


----------



## Samaruc

Una de molt freqüent (almenys a València) fins i tot entre castellanoparlants és dir "*camales*" en comptes de "*perneras*".


----------



## MALLUS

Oceanotti said:


> Una que serveix per identificar a molts catalans que treballen a Madrit és com conjugen l'imperatiu del verb "ir" en la segona del singular:_"ves a por uvas"_​Una altra és el que jo anomeno el "factor empàtic". Per exemple, quan un català parla amb una altra persona i s'ofereix a visitar-la, li pot dir:_"ya vengo"_​Mentre que un castellà diria:_"ya voy"_.​És que nosaltres sabem posar-nos en el lloc de l'altre.  (Aquestes mateixes expressions servirien per denotar una altra cosa ben diferent, que la meva mare no em deixa dir aquí, peró també valdrien per a distingir-nos als catalanets. )
> 
> Ep! I no ens oblidéssim pas de La Trinca… http://usuarios.multimania.es/latrinca/idioma.htm



La cançó de La Trinca és humorísitca, com ja podeu suposar. Però realment planteja un problema important: *com traduïm les frases fetes a un altre idioma.

*La mala conjugació del verb "ir" en imperatiu és força habitual i passa desapercebuda.

Sobre el tema de "ir y venir"... no tinc gaire clar que dir "ahora vengo" sigui una incorrecció en castellà, encara que òbviament palesa que aquell que ho diu és d'origen català. Potser hauríem de fer la pregunta al subfòrum de castellà, a veure què n'opinen la resta de lectors.


----------



## ACQM

MALLUS said:


> La cançó de La Trinca és humorísitca, com ja podeu suposar. Però realment planteja un problema important: *com traduïm les frases fetes a un altre idioma.
> 
> *La mala conjugació del verb "ir" en imperatiu és força habitual i passa desapercebuda.
> 
> Sobre el tema de "ir y venir"... no tinc gaire clar que dir "ahora vengo" sigui una incorrecció en castellà, encara que òbviament palesa que aquell que ho diu és d'origen català. Potser hauríem de fer la pregunta al subfòrum de castellà, a veure què n'opinen la resta de lectors.



El fil en el fòrum de "Sólo español" existeix, i hi va quedar clar que aquest "posar-se al lloc de l'altre" es incorrecte en castellà.


----------



## Agró

Una altra que m'agrada i que em va costar força esbrinar-ne el sentit:

*¿Quieres decir?* (_cat._ Vols dir?), amb el significat de: ¿De verdad?/¿En serio?.


----------



## Ciarle

La que jo dic més sovint: 

TE ENCONTRARÉ A FALTAR = (te extrañaré) = et trobaré a faltar



Per cert, a mi a unes colònies de fa molt temps em van ensenyar una cançó que deia així:  
" somos cuatro joves sanos, no tenemos matalasos, ni coixinos ni llençolos / tu que estàs a la finestra, danos un poquin de pano, tu que estàs a la finestra, danos un poquin de vino" era boníssima! xd


----------



## Agró

El "que" amb què s'inicien moltes preguntes:

¿*Que* has visto a tu padre?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Agró said:


> El "que" amb què s'inicien moltes preguntes:
> 
> ¿*Que* has visto a tu padre?



I l'entonació també és força diferent, amb una prosòdia descendent.


----------



## MALLUS

Una altra més a la llista.

*A más a más* per *además*


----------



## ursu-lab

Una catalanada força habitual és "me sabe mal", en lloc de "lo siento", per influència del català "em sap greu". 
I al contrari, la castellanada "ho sento"!


----------



## Namarne

Jo dic molt i, encara pitjor, escric: _¡Y tanto!_


ursu-lab said:


> "me sabe mal", "em sap greu".


Sobre aquest tema, pot ser interessant aquest fil: saber mal.


----------



## chics

A més del "_vés_ a por uvas" hi ha el "_ten_" en comptes de "toma", del català "té".

El "què" devant de preguntes, com diu l'Avellana,  i fins i tot el "és que...?".

I una altra molt típica a l'escola és "_pote_", una barreja? entre el català "pot" i el castellà "bote".

Als productes gastronòmics també en fem: _farigola, escamarlanes_, etc.


----------



## Ciarle

chics said:


> A més del "_vés_ a por uvas" hi ha el "_ten_" en comptes de "toma", del català "té".
> 
> El "què" devant de preguntes, com diu l'Avellana, i fins i tot el "és que...?".
> 
> I una altra molt típica a l'escola és "_pote_", una barreja? entre el català "pot" i el castellà "bote".
> 
> Als productes gastronòmics també en fem: _farigola, escamarlanes_, etc.


 

Jajaja, jo sempre deia pote perquè no sabia que es deia bote


----------



## pickypuck

chics said:


> "_ten_" en comptes de "toma", del català "té".


 
Hola!
Només dir que "ten" no és una catalanada. Almenys en la meva varietat de castellà és molt normal.
Perdoneu les meves castellanades 
Salutacions cordials.


----------



## MALLUS

pickypuck said:


> Hola!
> Només dir que "ten" no és una catalanada. Almenys en la meva varietat de castellà és molt normal.
> Perdoneu les meves castellanades
> Salutacions cordials.



Téns raó. El verb "tener" en castellà té com a segona persona del singular la forma "ten". I crec que és correcte dir "ten la taza" com a sinònim de "sostén la taza". Potser la catalanada rau en el fet de considerar "ten" com a sinònim de "toma". I dic "potser" perquè no tinc pas gaire clar que aquest ús sigui incorrecte en castellà.


----------



## pickypuck

MALLUS said:


> Téns raó. El verb "tener" en castellà té com a segona persona del singular la forma "ten". I crec que és correcte dir "ten la taza" com a sinònim de "sostén la taza". Potser la catalanada rau en el fet de considerar "ten" com a sinònim de "toma". I dic "potser" perquè no tinc pas gaire clar que aquest ús sigui incorrecte en castellà.


 
Volia dir que en la meva varietat també és sinònim de toma  Però potser que el "toma" que tinc en el cap sigui diferent. Si vols (voleu) pots posar alguns exemples de com es fa sevir té en català per a veure si en el meu castellà coincideixen.
Fins ara.


----------



## chics

Aaah...

També n'hi ha en el terreny de les herbes, peixos, etc. : _escamarlanes_, per exemple.


----------



## MALLUS

pickypuck said:


> Volia dir que en la meva varietat també és sinònim de toma  Però potser que el "toma" que tinc en el cap sigui diferent. Si vols (voleu) pots posar alguns exemples de com es fa sevir té en català per a veure si en el meu castellà coincideixen.
> Fins ara.



El meu exemple:

*Té, agafa les claus del cotxe i ves-hi* 

Per cert, en català s'admet "ten" i "tingues" com a formes verbals de l'imperatiu de segona persona del singular. La primera no la tinc gaire sentida, la segona sí.


----------



## pickypuck

MALLUS said:


> El meu exemple:
> 
> *Té, agafa les claus del cotxe i ves-hi*
> 
> Per cert, en català s'admet "ten" i "tingues" com a formes verbals de l'imperatiu de segona persona del singular. La primera no la tinc gaire sentida, la segona sí.


 
Sí, és la mateixa cosa en castellà.


----------



## jmx

Hola, no volia ficar-me en detalls, però la meitat o més de las suposades 'catalanades' que surten en aquest fil ja les deien els meus avis, sense tenir ni idea de parlar en català, i en general crec que han estat habituals en el castellà de l'Aragó des de fa molt de temps.


----------



## xerroclar

Sí, amb l'anar i venir, sempre hetingut dificultats en castellà. Tinc una amiga madrilenya que riu molt dels meus "ya vengo a verte". Per cert una altra (de castellanada) que va dir un dia la meva mare: "Oiga que si no le está a usted bien póngase hojas". Vaig estar rient una bona estona.


----------



## samverprú

Molta gent té problemes al emprar els verbs "llevar" i "traer" en castellà. En català només fem servir "portar". Ex. Has traído el coche al mecánico?.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DE MODERACIÓ:*

Tot i que el present fil no es cenyeix a allò que manen les normes 2 i 5 dels fòrums (una pregunta específica sobre una paraula o frase concreta), l'equip de moderació ha considerat convenient permetre que aquest fil continuï en el fòrum de Català de moment.

No obstant  això, per tal de mantenir l'ordre i maximitzar el profit que tothom en pugui treure, en aquest fil només es permet l'enumeració dels catalanismes; *si es vol discutir algun terme en particular, us **demanem que obriu un fil nou*.


----------



## Ibermanolo

MALLUS said:


> *Picar al timbre* (en castellà) és tan habitual que probablement ningú no sàpiga que això és una catalanada.


 
Seguramente lo sea en el castellano hablado en Cataluña, en otros lugares no se utiliza nunca. Lo habitual por aquí es "llamar o tocar" no "picar".


----------



## Agró

Ibermanolo said:


> Seguramente lo sea en el castellano hablado en Cataluña, en otros lugares no se utiliza nunca. Lo habitual por aquí es "llamar o tocar" no "picar".


De eso justamente estamos hablando aquí, de palabras o expresiones catalanas que se usan en el castellano hablado en el dominio lingüístico catalán, no de préstamos catalanes en el castellano general, tipo _allioli_, _capicúa_, etc.


----------



## Demurral

Iep! Últimament me n'han passt algunes de les que ja heu dit!

una de les últimes va ser "me da palo". No sé si és a tota catalunya, però per la zona de Barcelona, "fer pal" és que una cosa "no et fa venir ganes de fer-la, que no t'atrau". Em van dir que en español "me da palo" vol dir "que me da verguenza", i que per a expressar el "nostre" significat s'ha de dir "me da perrera".

àpali, el meu granet de sorra!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ibermanolo said:


> Seguramente lo sea en el castellano hablado en Cataluña, en otros lugares no se utiliza nunca. Lo habitual por aquí es "llamar o tocar" no "picar".


Picar a la puerta es también aragonés y de ahí pasó al español picar a la puerta, usado fuera de Cataluña, como en el romance de la malcasada: "y él a la puerta picó / ábreme la puerta , luna / ábreme la puerta sol". Su correspondiente en gallegoportugués es _pet-ar_, como _pico_ es _pet-eiro_.


----------



## ampurdan

Una de molt bèstia:

"_Si un caso_, vamos a hacer otra cosa".

De "si un cas", forma vulgar de "si per cas" o "si de cas".


----------



## bondia

.. i un altre:
_no faig servir _en lloc de dir en castellà "no uso, no empleo, etc"
Jo, que parlo castellà com a segona llengua i català com a tercera (o quarta), dic aquestes paraules molt (massa) sovint. Al menys m'acompanyen molta gent (ya se sabe..mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos)


----------



## Agró

Aquesta frase, d'un altre fil, em fa pensar que podria ser-ne una, de catalanada, perquè el subjunctiu "haga" em sona molt malament en castellà:

_No puedo creer que ya *haga *más de tres meses que no nos vemos._

_A más a más_, recuerdo ahora este uso de la locución "venir de gusto" (_venir de gust_), que no sé si ya se habrá tratado antes en el hilo:

No me viene de gusto (_No em ve de gust_: No me apetece).


----------



## Lurrezko

Ma mare només tenia una paraula per anomenar a la mainada: la canalla. Esclar que ho feia també en castellà  Un cop, estiuejant a un poblet de Castella, vaig sortir a fer un volt amb una novieta d'allà (la filla de l'alcalde, ves per on) i els seus cosinets, i tot de cop van venir a buscar-me els meus amics. La resposta de ma mare va millorar molt la meva relació amb el meu sogre:

Ha salido a dar una vuelta con la canalla...


----------



## Lurrezko

Tot mirant uns fils d'espanyol i anglès, em venen al cap dues probables catalanades:

*Estar de pega* = tenir mala sort. No apareix a cap diccionari d'espanyol que jo conegui, així que dedueixo que és una catalanada:

_Esta semana todo me sale mal, ¡estoy de pega!_

*Por eso* a final de frase, el _though_ dels anglesos, equivalent al nostre _per això = però_:

_- Está rico este helado. 
- Es mejor el que compras normalmente, por eso._


----------



## Ibermanolo

Agró said:


> Aquesta frase, d'un altre fil, em fa pensar que podria ser-ne una, de catalanada, perquè el subjunctiu "haga" em sona molt malament en castellà:
> 
> _No puedo creer que ya *haga *más de tres meses que no nos vemos._


 
A mí no me suena mal en castellano ¿cómo lo dirías de otra forma entonces?


----------



## Agró

Ibermanolo said:


> A mí no me suena mal en castellano ¿cómo lo dirías de otra forma entonces?



En indicativo: _No puedo creer que ya *hace *más de tres meses..._


----------



## rayman25

"_*Hacer servir*_" en comptes de "*usar*". Hi ha molta gent que confón el "*por*"i el "*para*", el "*traer*" i el "*llevar*"... Una altra catalanada que he vist és el separar els pronoms del verb amb guionet: hacer-lo, ver-se, poner-la...


----------



## Lurrezko

Un amic de Granada me'n va explicar una de divertida. Estiuejant a un poblet del Pirineu, es va calar foc a un mas de la rodalia. Un iaio del poble li ho va voler explicar:

 ¿No ha oído lo del in_s_endio? Si la pla_s_a iba llena...


----------



## xerroclar

Una vegada el meu fill gran quan encara tenia set anys va demanar al cambrer que sisplau no posés _juliverde,_ en referir-se al_ perejil._ El pobre home se'l va mirar amb una cara...


----------



## bondia

xerroclar said:


> Una vegada el meu fill gran quan encara tenia set anys va demanar al cambrer que sisplau no posés _juliverde,_ en referir-se al_ perejil._ El pobre home se'l va mirar amb una cara...


 
Jo m'en recordo, en un sopar aon faltava espai a la taula, un home català diu a la dona desconeguda (castellano parlante) al costat seu "acuéstese conmigo" 
Disculpeu les meves faltes


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> Jo m'en recordo, en un sopar aon faltava espai a la taula, un home català diu a la dona desconeguda (castellano parlante) al costat seu "acuéstese conmigo"
> Disculpeu les meves faltes



Potser ho va dir a posta, aviam si colava...


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Potser ho va dir a posta, aviam si colava...


 
Qui sap?


----------



## xerroclar

Per cert que he sentit demanar a algunes persones castellanoparlants quan van a la fruiteria que _les pongan bledas_, existeix aquesta paraula en castellà? O es diu _acelga_ i ja està.


----------



## Agró

xerroclar said:


> Per cert que he sentit demanar a algunes persones castellanoparlants quan van a la fruiteria que _les pongan bledas_, existeix aquesta paraula en castellà? O es diu _acelga_ i ja està.



Existeix, o existia, més ben dit:

*bleda**.*
 (Del lat. _beta_, acelga, cruzado con _blitum_, bledo).
* 1.     * f. desus. *acelga.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## xerroclar

Moltes gràcies per la resposta Agró.


----------



## merquiades

Nadie lo ha dicho però crec que els castellanoparlants de Catalunya diuen gairebé sempre "Adéu" i no pas "Adios".


----------



## Joannes

merquiades said:


> Nadie lo ha dicho però crec que els castellanoparlants de Catalunya diuen gairebé sempre "Adéu" i no pas "Adios".


Si però crec que això molta gent ho fa força conscientment, no? (Per cert, passa al país basc també amb *agur*.)

I de mateixa manera molts, fins it tot castellà-parlants, posen l'article d'avant de noms també.


----------



## merquiades

Joannes said:


> Si però crec que això molt de gent ho fa força conscientment, no? (Per cert, passa al país basc també amb *agur*.)
> 
> I de mateixa manera moltes, fins it tot castellà-parlants, posen l'article d'avant de noms també.



No crec que ho facin conscientment.  En aquest cas, ho diuen fins i tot els que no parlen català.

Hola, bones. Soy la María. Llámame cuando puedas, ¿vale? Adéu.

Aquest tipus de missatge, l'he sentit moltes vegades.

Fins aviat! (Aquesta expressió mai no l'he sentit en castellà)


----------



## Joannes

merquiades said:


> No crec que ho facin conscientment. En aquest cas, ho diuen fins i tot els que no parlen català.


Es que és així..


----------



## Fernando

En castellano el uso del artículo delante de nombres de persona se ha hecho siempre, pero se considera vulgar. Desconozco si los hispanoblantes en Cataluña lo hacen más o menos que el resto.



> 4. Uso con antropónimos. En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: «Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María» (Medina Cosas [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer:



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=artículo


----------



## xerroclar

Doncs efectivament, la majoria de castellanoparlants a Catalunya fa servir el pronom davant del nom de les persones. És un fet.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Namarne said:


> Jo dic molt i, encara pitjor, escric: _¡Y tanto!_ Sobre aquest tema, pot ser interessant aquest fil: saber mal.



Gràcies pel fil, sempre m'he preguntat la frase "em sap greu"....a un angloparlant, no té molt sentit al principi.


----------



## Ma biche

xerroclar said:


> Una vegada el meu fill gran quan encara tenia set anys va demanar al cambrer que sisplau no posés _juliverde,_ en referir-se al_ perejil._ El pobre home se'l va mirar amb una cara...



Doncs jo de més grandeta, a Madrid , vaig demanar al cambrer " ¿ me pone un " biquini", por favor?  Em referia obviament al que aquí en diuen "sandwitch mixto" . Aquest sí que em va fer una cara... a més de mirar-me de dalt a baix...


----------



## ursu-lab

"Y tanto" també es diu en castellà:
*y tanto.* * 1.     * loc. interj. U. para manifestar ponderativamente el asentimiento propio a lo que otro ha dicho. _—Vas a pasar un mal rato, —¡Y tanto!_

Una catalanada és, en canvi, l'ús dels possessius en lloc dels pronoms personals amb alguns adverbis, com "detrás mío" (darrere meu) etc.


----------



## bondia

merquiades said:


> Fins aviat! (Aquesta expressió mai no l'he sentit en castellà)


 
No? Doncs jo dic en castellà "hasta pronto". Es una catalanada? Mai m'han dit que no es correcte. 
Salut


----------



## ursu-lab

xerroclar said:


> Doncs efectivament, la majoria de castellanoparlants a Catalunya fa servir l'article davant del nom de les persones. És un fet.



Des de quan? Com a màxim amb els noms femenins, perquè amb els masculins mai no he sentit cap castellanoparlant fer servir l'article per dir, per ex. : el Pablo  o el Pedro. I sempre he viscut (i visc) en barris de BCN plens d'immigració (jo inclosa...) on sentir parlar en català és gairebé impossible (ciutat vella, etc).

El fet d'utilitzar paraules catalanes al 100% (fins aviat, adéu, etc) al mig d'un discurs fet -a Catalunya- en castellà, no crec que es pugui considerar una _catalanada_, sinò més bé una aplicació natural del bilingüisme, una mena de diglòssia.
Una catalanada és quan estàs convençut al 100% de parlar en castellà i en canvi estàs fent la traducció literal de paraules catalanes, perquè creus que tenen la mateixa funció o el mateix significat. És a dir, presuposa un desconeixement de la llengüa, no una intenció de barrejar-la amb una altra. 
És com saludar dient "ciao" (o "chao"), és obvi que no es tracta d'una paraula ni castellana ni catalana, però tampoc no és una _italianada:_ és italià i punt.


----------



## merquiades

Hola. He trobat un fil interessant aquí http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1798997&highlight=mirar+de   sobre l'ús del verb "mirar" dels castellanoparlants de Catalunya.  El fan servir en lloc de "ver", com en català.
Miraré de ir a tu casa
Miro si puedo ayudarte
Mirar una película
Mirar la televisión
Mirar un programa





bondia said:


> No? Doncs jo dic en castellà "hasta pronto". Es una catalanada? Mai m'han dit que no es correcte.
> Salut



Sí, Bondía.  Tens raó. Es diu molt sovint "hasta pronto" en castellà i "fins aviat" en català. I jo tampoc crec que hi hagi relació entre els dos idiomes aquí. És una coïncidència. Crec que el que volia dir era que el mot "adéu" en català el fan servir gairebé sempre els castallanoparlants de Barcelona quan parlen castellà.  En canvi, no han adoptat l'expressió "fins aviat" etc...  Em posava a pensar en quins mecanismes afecten l'adopció d'una expressió i no pas una altra. Enfi, no és gaire important.  Sento haver-te confosa.


----------



## bondia

merquiades;9497381 
 Sí said:
			
		

> Gràcies, merquiades! Salut!


----------



## samverprú

"Este año hay un humo de alcarchofas", li deia ma mare a una amiga que parlava en castellà. Ací fem servir "un fum" en el sentit de "molt". Més: " gallón de Almeldras", "Bacoras","Bajocas" "fesoles"...I més, senyora, i més...


----------



## Favara

samverprú said:


> "Este año hay un humo de alcarchofas", li deia ma mare a una amiga que parlava en castellà. Ací fem servir "un fum" en el sentit de "molt". Més: " gallón de Almeldras", "Bacoras","Bajocas" "fesoles"...I més, senyora, i més...


Ací _un fum_ o _un cabàs_.
Amb les verdures m'has recordat als murcians... _Los fesoles, los pésoles, las bajoquicas, la carchofa_... Encara que em va dir un amic manxec que per allà també ho diuen.


----------



## pickypuck

ursu-lab said:


> Una catalanada és, en canvi, l'ús dels possessius en lloc dels pronoms personals amb alguns adverbis, com "detrás mío" (darrere meu) etc.



No. Això és castellà normal i corrent encara que hagi diccionaris com el "Panhispánico de Dudas" que ho consideri incorrecte.

Salutacions cordials


----------



## Heiwajin

Un company de feina meu, castellanoparlant, em va passar un conte que havia escrit perquè hi fés un cop d'ull. Estava plagat de "*cals*" amb el sentit d'obligació enlloc d'hace falta.

_*Cal*_ que venga? enlloc d'un _hace falta_ que venga?

El bo del cas és que quan li vaig comentar no hi havia manera de convènce'l que era una catalanda monumental.


----------



## jmx

Heiwajin said:


> Un company de feina meu, castellanoparlant, em va passar un conte que havia escrit perquè hi fés un cop d'ull. Estava plagat de "*cals*" amb el sentit d'obligació enlloc d'hace falta.
> 
> _*Cal*_ que venga? enlloc d'un _hace falta_ que venga?
> 
> El bo del cas és que quan li vaig comentar no hi havia manera de convènce'l que era una catalanda monumental.


A això és al que em referia en el meu post anterior. A l'Aragó de tota la vida s'ha fet servir el verb 'caler': cal, calía, caldrá, etc. Em refereixo a tot l'Aragó, no només al nord.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola,

En primer lloc voldria dir que estic d'acord amb aquest comentari:



ursu-lab said:


> El fet d'utilitzar paraules catalanes al 100% (fins aviat, adéu, etc) al mig d'un discurs fet -a Catalunya- en castellà, no crec que es pugui considerar una _catalanada_, sinò més bé una aplicació natural del bilingüisme, una mena de diglòssia.


 
Crec a més que caldria fer una puntualització sobre aquest, d'altra banda, interessant fil: per mi, una _catalanada_ no es el mateix que un _catalanisme _(d'igual manera que un _castellanisme_ no és el mateix que una _castellanada_).

Una _*catalanada*_ implicaria un d'aquests supòsits (hi pot haver d'altres):

1) La persona que parla domina les dues llengües però, en un moment donat, per error, *puntualment*, fa una traducció literal d'una expressió catalana quan parla castellà.

2) La persona que parla (i que té com a llengua materna el català) no domina el castellà i aleshores fa traduccions *contínues* del català quan parla (intenta parlar) castellà. Això aplicaria més a zones on no es parla gaire castellà.

3) La persona que parla (i que té com a llengua materna el castellà) domina (en teoria) el castellà però *barreja*, de manera continua i inconscient, mots u expressions en català (si se'm permet de dir-ho, això sol denotar un nivell cultural no massa alt).

En canvi, un _*catalanisme*_ seria més aviat un ús inconscient i interioritzat de mots, expressions i construccions catalanes que són incorrectes o no molt habituals en castellà, però que podríem considerar que han esdevingut la forma del castellà a Catalunya i que el seu ús està *generalitzat*, és a dir, no es limita a certes capes socials o zones particulars.

Tot i que el títol del fil parla de catalanades, aqui s'hi barregen catalanades i catalanismes. Per mi, que algú digui _*rachola*_ en lloc de _*baldosa*_ seria una catalanada (i ben grossa!). En canvi que algú demani _*agua natural*_ en lloc de _*agua del tiempo*_ o que digui _*qué hacen en la tele*_ per _*qué ponen en la tele*_ serien més aviat catalanismes. De la mateixa manera que considero que un castellanisme seria utilitzar _*tinc que*_ en lloc de _*haig de*__,_ però seria una castellanada dir, per exemple, _*grifo*_ per _*aixeta*_ (ja sé que hi ha gent que diu _grifo_, però crec que el seu ús no està generalitzat).

Sé que moltes vegades la diferència entre un i altre pot ser més una qüestió d'interpretació que de definició. En qualsevol cas, trobo més interessant, amb l'ànim de poder corregir-los si s'escau, el que jo he anomenat catalanismes.


----------



## ursu-lab

ursu-lab said:


> "Y tanto" també es diu en castellà:
> *y tanto.* * 1.     * loc. interj. U. para manifestar ponderativamente el asentimiento propio a lo que otro ha dicho. _—Vas a pasar un mal rato, —¡Y tanto!_
> 
> Una catalanada és, en canvi, *l'ús dels possessius en lloc dels pronoms  personals amb alguns adverbis*, com "detrás mío" (darrere meu)  etc.





pickypuck said:


> No. Això és castellà normal i corrent encara que hagi diccionaris com el "Panhispánico de Dudas" que ho consideri incorrecte.
> 
> Salutacions cordials



El fet que sigui corrent no significa que sigui correcte... "Haber" en lloc d'"a ver" també és corrent -apareix en milers de fòrums i blogs-, però no deixa de ser una aberració lingüística

No només el "Panhispánico": no hi ha *cap *diccionari espanyol que accepti aquest ús del possessiu.

Us deixo l'enllaç del "_museo de los horrores_"  de la pàgina web de l'Institut Cervantes.

I un enllaç a una altra discussió sobre aquest tema en WR.


----------



## Ssola

Una castellanada meva parlant al Perú: *desenvolupamiento en comptes de "desarrollo". Mon pare em va cardar una mirada que quasi em mata.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Favara said:


> Ací _un fum_ o _un cabàs_.
> Amb les verdures m'has recordat als murcians... _Los fesoles, los pésoles, las bajoquicas, la carchofa_... Encara que em va dir un amic manxec que per allà també ho diuen.


 

No por esta zona, tal vez tu amigo es castellano-manchego pero no manchego propiamente dicho ¿de la zona de Hellín?


----------



## Favara

Perdona per trigar tant a respondre... De la zona d'Hellin (Socobos trobe que era el poble), però criat a Albacete.


----------



## RIU

Ma biche said:


> Doncs jo de més grandeta, a Madrid , vaig demanar al cambrer " ¿ me pone un " biquini", por favor?  Em referia obviament al que aquí en diuen "sandwitch mixto" . Aquest sí que em va fer una cara... a més de mirar-me de dalt a baix...



A mi em va passar el mateix, però el cambrer, que estava de conya em va preguntar: _¿La parte de arriba o la de abajo?
_


----------



## Переводчик

Una altra és "no me viene de tres euros", o "no me vendrá de media hora". Sóc de València i la primera vegada que vaig sentir això a una amiga de Barcelona, en castellà, quasi no vaig saber què volia dir.

També a València es diu "bachoqueta" en castellà, "abaetxet"...

I diem molt "coent" perquè en castellà ningú sap una paraula adequada per a expressar la mateixa idea.

Ah i el típic "No sé bien bien lo que quieres decir".


----------



## chics

ursu-lab said:


> Doncs efectivament, la majoria de castellanoparlants a Catalunya fa servirl'article davant del nom de les persones. És un fet.
> 
> 
> 
> Des de quan? Com a màxim amb els noms femenins, perquè amb els masculins mai no he sentit cap castellanoparlant fer servir l'article per dir, per ex. : el Pablo  o el Pedro. I sempre he viscut (i visc) en barris de BCN plens d'immigració (jo inclosa...) on sentir parlar en català és gairebé impossible (ciutat vella, etc).
Click to expand...

 
Hola, en primer lloc vull dir que estic d'acord amb tu i amb el Jaime Bien, que ho ha explicat molt bé, en que existeixen catalanades, catalanismes i mots en català.

Respecte als castellanoparlants, per a que facin catalanades i catalanismes, cal primer que estiguin en contacte amb el català. El meu barri a Barcelona, Sants, va tenir molta immigració. M'en recordo que una vegada van fer una enquesta al meu institut i, a la meva classe, només hi havia un noi el pare i la mare del qual fossin catalans. Però les persones que havien vingut (la generació dels nostres avis, uns 80 anys ara, i la dels pares, uns 60 ara) van aprendre català, o almenys parlava, ni que fos en castellà, amb gent catalanoparlant. Ells i els seus fills sí fan servir els articles amb els noms propis, parlant en castellà, i fan catalanades.

Obviament, un argentí o un madrileny, pel sot fet de trepitjar Catalunya, no farà catalanades de cop i volta. A Ciutat Vella, malhauradament, no només no se sent el català sino que és fàcil trobar-te que, si el parles, no t'entenguin. És un fenomen molt recent. Jo crec que en xerroclar es referia més aviat al grup del paràgraf de més amunt. Els turistes, ni saben que el català existeix.

Per això em fa molta il·lu que tú el parlis tant bé.


----------



## Stbn_fcr

Jo en tinc algunes:

"Me uno a la vaga" en lloc de "me uno a la huelga".
"Hacer campana" en lloc de "hacer novillos".
"¡¿Pero qué dices, nen?! (o neng)" en lloc de "¡¿Pero qué dices, chaval?!"
"Tirar una carta al buzón" en lloc de "echar una carta al buzón"
"Buen día" en lloc de "buenos días"

Afortunadament hem resistit el "leísmo" del centre d'Espanya gràcies al català. En aquest aspecte, irònicament la influència catalana ens fa parlar millor el castellà.


----------



## The Traveler

Bona nit,

He trobat una catalanada que crec que és bastant utilitzada. Molts cops, en lloc de dir "me da mucha pereza", diem "me da mucha mandra". 
No sé si heu sentit algun cop això, però també he sentit l'ús de termes com "cep" i "carrerolas" en conversacions en castellà sobre els bolets.


----------



## Переводчик

Bon dia:

També és influència del català dir "hay la opción de..." o "hay la mesa y la silla". En castellà seria "está/existe la opción de..." o "hay una mesa y una silla", el verb "haber" no es posa amb l'article definit.

L'altre dia el meu xicot, de Banyoles, va dir davant de gent de Navarra: "Él y yo somos culo y mierda". Evidentment van riure molta estona i van dir que els catalans són molt escatològics.


----------



## erintiransom

Suposo que no compta, ja que la meva filla té tres anys i encara barreja llengües (català i anglès, bàsicament), pel que no és estrictament una catalanada, però he arribat a aquest post per casualitat i crec que farà gràcia: fa uns mesos, la meva filla (parlant en anglès) ens va dir "_Groc_ is yellow, _oi_?" ("oi" en comptes de "right"). En fa moltes d'aquestes. Uns mesos abans m'havia dit "Don't give my baby a _calbot_!" (parlant d'un nino).


----------

